# yard sales!!!!



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

I love yard sales!!!! It is yard sale season here in missouri and getting some killer buys some people just dont know what they got that we as haunters love. Picked up some great stuff today and wife is gonna hit some tomorrow cuz i got to work picking up a 4 foot singing dancing santa for $40 tomorrow im sure i can hack that into something hmmm crazy clown perhaps for my evil carnival this year. will post some pics later.


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

*heres some pics*


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

sorry cant figure out how to load pics. but got bleeding skull for .50 eyes light up skull for 1.00 candleabra for 2.00 8 sets of 25 foot rope lights for 5.00 two zip lock bags of plastic eyeballs and a bag of rubber mice for .75 lightning globe for 1.00


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

ok trying again


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Check out FAQs to see how you can upload your photos, depending on where they are stored and what size they are! It can be a little tricky but still easy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

kevokevo9 - you cannot link pictures that exists on your C drive. You need to create a photo album in your profile and upload the pictures there OR create a photobucket account, upload the pictures and then link them here.


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

thank you ladies , pics are in profile!!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=673


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great scores! I never find any Halloween props. But I find things I can turn into props. Love yard sales too.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yard sales here too. never seem to have any cash on hand though...that'll change!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great finds! Yard sales are the best! I'm hoping to gather mis-matched tea set components this summer for my Alice scene!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I rarely find ANYTHING Halloween at garage sales but I'll keep looking! Actually most things I can turn into props aren't halloween-related at all.


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

i know i also got an old record player for $5 hoping to use it for a stirring prop, any suggestions?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent finds, love the candlebra


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

kevokevo9 said:


> i know i also got an old record player for $5 hoping to use it for a stirring prop, any suggestions?


hahaha and worse case scenario if it doesnt work as that you can always use it for an antique type room! The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## Wakis (May 1, 2010)

*Garage Sales*

I'm looking for an old record player too, I am also keeping an eye out for a used mens suit.


----------



## kevokevo9 (Apr 27, 2010)

im looking for tuxedo tails no luck at any yard sales on that


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wakis said:


> I'm looking for an old record player too, I am also keeping an eye out for a used mens suit.





kevokevo9 said:


> im looking for tuxedo tails no luck at any yard sales on that


Y'all need to create your own threads with the items you are looking for in  Halloween Classifieds: Wanted to Buy rather than burying them here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Our town is having a few yardsales and a big flea market this Saturday. I'm hoping to get out and finally find something cool.


----------

